# The Old Monastery Company



## rahamel (Jul 22, 2015)

I am looking for information on the above company. I recently purchased a brown Old Monastery Co. bottle. I have found a little information on it. The company was involved in a lawsuit vs the United States in 1945. I have found a small bottle (Nips) on ebay -but, it did not help me in locating any other information about this company. I am attaching a photo of the bottle. It says, "Old Monastery" at the top, and has a raised relief of a monastery at the bottom. Thank you for any help. Rebecca


----------

